# Sept. Nut & Volts magazine is a Halloween how to issue !



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to post this, news, props, tutorials, etc. The September issue of Nuts & Volts electronic hobbyist magazine is out.
This is a Halloween issue with a ton of good haunter information. List of props and how they work by Halstaff, tutorials on how to build Ruby's Flame from Don Powell. Many other useful articles. Along with resources on where to get the materials to build them. Available at major bookstores & newsstand, and online. Don't procrastinate, due to a timing error this issue will only be on newsstands for about 2 weeks, then the Oct issue will replace it.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is a link to get a free (no cc required) 3 month trial subscription to Nut & Volts digital version. This will also get you the September Halloween tutorial issue. http://hauntcon.com/2014/07/get-a-free-three-month-subscription-to-nuts-and-volts-magazine/


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

I saw this magazine for the first time yesterday bought it. It's very cool. It even mentions halloweenforum in the one of the how to articles.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

HBHaunter said:


> I saw this magazine for the first time yesterday bought it. It's very cool. It even mentions halloweenforum in the one of the how to articles.


I wanted to make sure to give credit where credit was due. Without the various forums, I'd never be able to come up with all the ideas for my haunt!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

It's great to see Nuts and Volts committing an entire issue to Halloween. The September issue is full of Halloween articles (full disclosure - 2 are mine) and the October issue has a couple more articles.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

The October issue is now available online.


----------

